# More Successful Feedback for the IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

*July 8, 2012 Excerpt from Private Email from Berlin, Germany:* Dear Michael, First of all I would like to thank you. Your anxiety audio program has helped me so much over the last few months- I really don't know what I would have done without it&#8230; Anyway- I am now at session 99 and am feeling so much better&#8230; Again, I can't even begin to tell you how much you have helped me&#8230; *June 21, 2012 Private Email from I.W. in the UK:* Yes please do share my story, I want to encourage more people to listen to the [IBS Audio]programme and help themselves. I was scared to try the programme before I did because I knew it was the treatment that had provided the most relief to people and if it didn't work for me, that would be it and I would be ill and miserable forever. It's a silly irrational thought, but I am sure that many other people have thought it too. In the end I did start the programme, and I can actually date my anxiety reducing from that time and my symptoms gradually improving and my hope returning (although having 2 steps forward, 1 step back). I found your story very motivational, and it in part prompted me to try the programme. Another reason was that in all the other treatments I had tried, I often had initial success, probably because I believed it was helping, and then after a set back, I would stop believing, start thinking negatively again and get worse again. It is so strange how belief and positive thinking can affect your body so much... Thank you very much for getting in touch with me, it is very nice to be individually contacted, you do not get that from many companies or people! I get the impression that Healthy Audio is so much more about helping people than it is about money and profit.Best Wishes,I.W.*June 18, 2012 Private Email from I.W. in the UK:* I am on day 93 of IBS 100. Before I started it I was in tears every single day, very fearful of eating, suffering from incredible gut wrenching pain, gas, bloating that made me feel like my stomach was full of butterflies making me feel SO sick and vile, preoccupied the whole time by how I was feeling, how I might feel later, how I would cope, how I could carry on living like this. I used to completely crash every 5 days or so, was losing friends because I was too scared to go out and socialise. Even in the rare times that I did not feel ill, I still felt sad, grieving after "who I used to be". Now? I am able to have a clear mind! I am not constantly worrying. I still have IBS symptoms but nowhere near as severe, and it plays up much less often. I cant remember the last time I completely crashed. I am so much happier, my quality of life is better and my sense of freedom is almost restored. I still follow a diet which I prepare all the food for. Mainly lots of rice! But I am not as scared to try other things, and no longer feel like the world will end if it plays up. As well as the hypnosis, I also take enzymes every time I eat and probiotics which have helped. The IBS 100 programme has also greatly helped how I deal with stress. I recently did my final year exams at university and coped SO much better with the stress than I have done in other exams I have done, when I was well! I will definitely be repeating the programme again once I finish it (after the 8 week gap) because I still do not feel as well as I would like to and know that I can feel, IBS still does interfere with my life. It is the best thing I have done for getting better though. Mindset truly is the most important thing and I remind myself of that if I ever worry about things I now believe I developed IBS as my body's cry for help. It couldn't deal with the stress and mood swings and food I was giving it. I am hopeful that I will continue recovering. *June 21, 2012 Private Email from Patti M. in Canada:* Thank you so much... I found the [IBS Audio] program so helpful. I may get his program for anxiety for my daughter in future. *June 19, 2012 FIVE STARS on Amazon* From Elizabeth J. Thums "serene bean" in Carpenter, WY: Perseverence is key! - IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis I have suffered with IBS for about 15 years. I have tried many things to help alleviate the pain and frustration, including prescription meds, and have to say this program has been absolutely wonderful! I have been doing research on the mind-body connection and how powerful simply getting in tune with that connection can be. And this program demonstrates it well. One word of warning, though: If you are expecting fast, mind-blowing results and will be disappointed if you don't, I wouldn't recommend this program. My experience has been a slow, but steady process. I'm on my second go-round of listening and have seen results the whole time. The first big impact I noticed was the change in my outlook. I'm normally a fairly pessimistic person, but after about a month, I felt happier than ever. That in itself is worth the money! I stopped moping around, worrying about my IBS. Instead I took every day as it came with acceptance, even on the bad stomach days. From there, I celebrated each small change and stopped awaiting big results. And the good results have kept coming! Yes, this program takes time and for some it will take longer. But another important lesson learned is to slow down and take time for yourself. Try to stay optimistic and the program will work that much more effective. Have faith in yourself, your mind, and your body. Please don't give up, even after one go-round. I feel a natural program such as this that takes longer will have much safer and long-lasting results than a quick fix. I am so blessed to have discovered this program!







*June 25, 2012 From Dorothy Wolf on IBS Group:* My doctor advised me to take Miralax as well. It also did absolutely nothing for me but bloat me and make me feel terrible. It did not make my stools softer so I discontinued on my own and started my own research. I started researching this site a few months ago and found that somebody indicated that they were taking (5) 1000mg fish oils per day. Somebody else also suggested the hypnosis tapes [CDs] by Michael Mahoney, "IBS Audio Program 100". I felt that I really had nothing to lose, so I purchased and started listening to the tapes about 2 months ago and also included the (5) fish oil capsules per day. I've been constipated with IBS all my life. I don't ever remember having more than 1 bowel movement per week. About three weeks ago I started marking my bowel movements on the calendar. I started having 2 BMs per day for the last three weeks. I ran out of fish oil 3 days ago and haven't had a movement in 2 days. I made a special effort today to go buy more fish oil, hopefully they will get me back on track. I still listen to the tapes. Michael believes that there is a disconnect between the brain and gut and his hypnosis trains the brain to communicate with the gut. I can't help but think these tapes are helping as well. If nothing else, they relax me and put me to sleep really fast. I took the tapes and fish oil to Alaska with me while on vaction. It was the first trip that I did not get constipated. Yeah...I'm constantly struggling for a permenant fix and think that I just may have found it. I truly hope that this information helps you. *June 14, 2012 From Pat S. in Connecticut: *I have had IBS for 25 years; I have recently finished the 100 day program for IBS and I am feeling very grateful, in good health, calmer, and sleeping better. I was in crisis, experiencing uncontrollable symptoms as well as panic related attacks. Symptoms have decreased to a level where I am feeling good most all of the time with only occasional threats of old patterns returning. *June 11, 2012 From Judy S. in Arizona regarding the Anxiety Program:* I am only on day 48, but I really do enjoy the program, I really like it!*June 6, 2012 From M.A. in Arizona* You should tell whoever did the graphic design and art on your program cover that I just love it - the packaging is so lovely - the smiling sun, the beautiful colors of aqua, the magestic purple, even the shadings. So many packages are designed in a depressing and clinical manner. But this is so sweet, positive and cheerful that I keep it out because it is so pleasant to look at it! *May 8, 2012 From E.L from South Dakota:* [The IBS Audio Program] It is a wonderful program, so glad I found it. I tell everyone who is having problems. *April 10, 2012 From Catty on Amazon - FIVE STARS* IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis The IBS audio Program 100 for IBS arrived super quickly and in good condition. I have started the program and feel some relief of my symptoms. *April 3, 2012 Private Email From Aaron E. in Indiana - Children's IBS Audio Program:* I purchased the IBS Audio 60 program for my daughter, Emily, last year... Emily did a great job listening to the program all the way through and I think she benefited to some degree. Now, we'd like to go through a second time.... Thank you so much for all the wonderful work that you've done for IBS patients!! *March 30, 2012 Private Email From Janet L. in St. Paul, Minnesota:*I have your IBS program and I love it, I am on day 33 and have no more problems with IBS. I look forward every day to my half hour with Michael. *March 26, 2012 From Debra from Magnolia, Texas* I did not realize how much my mind raced until I began to listen to these cd's. Amazingly relaxing!! *March 20, 2012 From Johanne from Switzerland * ...I have done the hypnotherapy course twice and plan on listening to some of the tapes again in the near future. The course was amazing in how it changed my mind and helped me through times of stress which does seem to be a major problem for me. There is always something stressful happening in my life... *March 20, 2012 From Gayle in Taylors, SC*... have started the hypnosis therapy program and I love it. Wish that program would have been around when I was a teenager and struggling with my IBS problem that had no name in that day and time. This program is so far reaching - encompassing the whole person. I love it!!!!!!! Hugs - Gayle *February, 2012 on ibsabout.com from 1moreIBSr* Tenesmus - I am somehow relieved to know that this pattern has a name. It got worse and worse for me during the years of menopause and after. It's made me late for appointments, caused me to remake appointments at the last minute, and caused me to disappoint friends and loved ones waiting for me in business and recreation. I recently did the IBS100 self-hypnosis series, and it's given me the most help of anything I've tried. In fact, I am going to start the series again in hopes of clearing up the symptoms I still have.... *February 27, 2012 From izzy/Isabelle in New Jersey *I have used the Hypnosis a few weeks only & see amazing results. Just back from a week long cruise & very minimal problems. IBS-D. I just can't believe this!!!! This Is Really Helping!!!!!!!!!!!! I only just started on these tapes, but I took a plane to Florida from NJ & actually had a great trip with NO PROBLEMS. I can't believe how wonderful I feel.


----------

